# Unbelievable Desserts with Splenda



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

When my mother, whom I take care of, was diagnosed with diabetes years ago, no one, including her, took the diagnosis too seriously. Sure it

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

